# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > آموزش: آموزش ساخت فایل setup توسط Wise Installation System

## fool66

به نام خدا
با سلام خدمت همه دوستان

از اونجا که تایپیک های زیادی دیدم در مورد ساختن setup برنامه ، تصمیم گرفتم یه آموزش بزارم در حدی که کاربرا بتونن یه فایل نصبی از برنامه خودشون بسازند (ممکنه برای بعضیا خیلی ساده باشه و مسخرشون بشه ولی شاید بعضیا اینا رو بلد نباشن) آموزش کاملش نیست نقص داره ولی وقت ندارم از این بیشتر توضیح بدم اگه بعدا فرصت شد حتما تکمیلش  می کنم به بزرگواری خودتون ببخشید 

نرم افزارش طوری هست اگه یه کمی در حد دست و پا شکسته زبان بدونی می تونی باهاش کار کنی

ما با برنامه  Wise Installation System کار می کنیم که می تونید از لینک زیر اونو دانلود کنید

لینک

Serial: 9200034434


*مرحله اول: ساخت پروژه و تعیین عنوان و مسیر آن
*
بعد از دانلود و نصب برنامه از منوی File  گزینه New  رو انتخاب کنید تا پنجره زیر باز بشه
1.jpg

از پنجره باز شده گزینه Empty Project  رو انتخاب کنید و ok رو بزنید تا پنجره زیر باز بشه



توی این فرم فیلد Installation Title مثل خصوصیت Text در Form هست که عنوان فرم نصبتون رو تعیین می کنه 
و فیلد Default Directory  مسیر پیشفرض نصب رو توی اون تعیین می کنید به عنوان مثال اگه توی این فیلد اینطوری 
Program Files\anbar
بنویسید بصورت پیشفرض اگر کاربر اونو تغییر نده در مسیر
 C:\Program Files\anbar
نصب میشه
اگه تیک رو بزنی هر چی که توی فیلد Default Directory  آن را به مسیر C:\Program Files اضافه  می کنه و به عنوان مسیر پیشفرض قرار میده

*مرحله دوم : اضافه کردن فایل های مورد نیاز
*
از روی ابزار سمت چپ  در قسمت Installation Details  گزینه Files رو اتخاب کنید که پنجره زیر باز میشه 

3.jpg

در این پنجره فایل ها و پوشه هایی که پروژه برای اجرا به آن ها نیاز داره رو به برنامه اضافه می کنیم برای این کار از کادر بالا سمت راست که با شماره 2 در تصویر نشون داده شده به مسیر پروژه می رویم و بر رو پوشه پروژه کلیک می کینم اگر پوشه رو بخوایم اضافه کنیم Add Contents  کلیک می کنیم و اگه بخواهیم یه فایل از  اون میسر را به فایل نصبی اضافه کنیم در قسمت 3 فایل مورد نظر رو انتخاب می کنیم و گزینه Add Files رو انتخاب می کنیم
در قسمت 4 هم مسیر ها ، فایل های سیستمی ، آیکون ها و فونت ها رو می تونیم تعیین کنیم

*مرحله سوم : ساخت میانبر(Shortcut)
*
برای اینکار از ابزار سمت چپ  در قسمت Installation Details  گزینه Shortcuts رو اتخاب کنید که پنجره زیر باز میشه

4.jpg

در پنجره باز شده در فیلد Default Folder Name  که با عدد 2 مشخص شده است اسم پوشه ای که می خواهید در
 Start Menu\Programs 
ساخته بشه که درون آن Shortcut قرار بگیره رو بنویسید بعد بر روی دکمه Add کلیک کنید در پنجره باز شده فایلی را که می خواهید Shortcut اون رو بسازید انتخاب کنید و کلید Ok رو بزنید تنظیمات را تعیین کنید و از قسمت Shortcut Location  جایی که می خواهید Shortcut توی اون قرار بگیره رو تعیین کنید

*مرحله چهارم : تنظیمات ظاهر نصب و متون نمایشی و تعیین مراحل نصب*

برای اینکار از ابزار سمت چپ  در قسمت User Interface  گزینه Dialogs رو اتخاب کنید که پنجره زیر باز میشه

5.jpg

در قسمت 2 با زدن تیک هر کدوم از مراحل می توانید آن مرحله را فعال و غیرفعال کنید
با انتخاب هر کدوم از مراحل و زدن Edit می توانید آن پنجره را ویرایش کنید از اضافه و حذف کردن عناصر تا تغییر متون و ظاهر فرم
با زدن  کلید Add می تونید یه مرحله دلخواه به مراحل نصب اضافه کنید

*مرحله پنجم: تعیین رمز برای نصب*

برای اینکار از ابزار سمت چپ  در قسمت Build Options  گزینه Password رو اتخاب کنید که پنجره زیر باز میشه

6.jpg

در  قسمت 2 می تونید فقط یه رمز دلخواه بذارید برای نصب اگر دوست داشته باشید که چندین رمز برای نصب تولید کنید از قسمت سه استفاده کنید و عدد ابتدا و انتها رمز و تعداد رمزی که می خواید رو وارد کنید و یه فایل متنی معرفی می کنید بهش که رمز هایی که می تونید با اون برنامه رو نصب کنید رو درونش قرار میده

*مرحله ششم : ساخت فایل خروجی*

اکنون که تنظیمات و مراحل را طی کردیم نیاز به فایل نصبی دارم برای این کار کلید مشخص شده در تصویر کلیک کرده یا از کلید میانبر Ctrl+A استفاده می کنیم یه پوشه برای خروجی و نام فایل خروجی را انتخاب می کنیم یه مدت کوتاه صبر می کنیم تا فایل ساخته شود و به میسر مشخص شده می روم می بینید که فایلی با نامی که مشخص کردین و پسوند exe  درون میسر است 

این فایل رو در اختیار کاربران قرار داده و فیض ببرید 
تشکر هم زدید ممنون میشم :تشویق:  سوالی بود بپرسید

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

دوست عزیز در روشی که شما بکار گرفتین آیا استفاده از MySQL Server هم برامون فراهم میشه ؟
من لنگ اینم نه با خود VS و نه با InstallsHield نتونستم پیش نیاز MySQLServer رو نصب کنم... این کار در SQL Server مشکلی نداره ولی در MySQL Server من نتونستم لطفا این رو بررسی کنید ببینید همچین امکانی داره یا نه :)

با سپاس

----------


## fool66

> دوست عزیز در روشی که شما بکار گرفتین آیا استفاده از MySQL Server هم برامون فراهم میشه ؟
> من لنگ اینم نه با خود VS و نه با InstallsHield نتونستم پیش نیاز MySQLServer رو نصب کنم... این کار در SQL Server مشکلی نداره ولی در MySQL Server من نتونستم لطفا این رو بررسی کنید ببینید همچین امکانی داره یا نه :)
> 
> با سپاس


توی قسمت services می تونی سرویس هایی که می خوای روی سیستم کاربر فعال و اجرا کنی رو اضافه کنی 
قسمت BDE Runtime هم برای کار با بیشتر پایگاه های داده تعبیه شده

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

سلام. ببخشید یه سوال داشتم . میدونم  تاپیک تاریخ گذشته است.
موقع انتخاب آیکن حتما باید فرمت تصویر .ico باشه یا فرمتهای دیگه هم میشه انتخاب کرد. چون من با فرمت  png انتخب کردم  آیکون shortcut رو بدون تصویر نشون میده. ممنون

----------


## fool66

> سلام. ببخشید یه سوال داشتم . میدونم  تاپیک تاریخ گذشته است.
> موقع انتخاب آیکن حتما باید فرمت تصویر .ico باشه یا فرمتهای دیگه هم میشه انتخاب کرد. چون من با فرمت  png انتخب کردم  آیکون shortcut رو بدون تصویر نشون میده. ممنون


فقط ico قبول می کنه

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

با پسوند ico هم گذاشتم ولی بازهم ایکون تصویر نداره. به نظر شما مشکل از کجاست؟ تصویرش رو هم گذاشتم :
setup.jpg

----------


## fool66

توی vs برای برنامت ایکون انتخاب کردی ؟

----------


## دلتنگ اسمان

بله توی vs هم ایکون برای فرم اصلی و بقیه فرمهام گذاشتم. روی خود برنامه هم ایکون گذاشتم اما متاسفانه نشد.

----------


## fool66

> بله توی vs هم ایکون برای فرم اصلی و بقیه فرمهام گذاشتم. روی خود برنامه هم ایکون گذاشتم اما متاسفانه نشد.


وقتی توی vs گذاشتی نیاز نیست دوباره بزاری

----------


## sanaz.ebrazeh

سلام خسته نباشید
میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم دات نت فرم ورک روبهش اضافه کنم به صورت پیش نیاز اول اون رونصب کنه؟
از قسمت services رفتم این کارو انجام بدم اما وقتی گزینه add رو میزنم فایل اگزه دات نت رو انتخاب میکنم موقع نصب اون رو نصب نمیکنه و پیغام خطا میده

----------

